# Laya Flex 500 Explore or Glohealth Kick off plan



## Moon light (8 Feb 2017)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help me, I have to make a decision tomorrow on my health insurance, I have been with Laya for 16 years and am currently on their 500 Explore plan,
The premium last year for 2 adults was €1064 and this year has risen to €1514 !!!
We do not use our Health insurance (Thank God),
We are aged 45 and 41,
I am tempted to move over to Glohealths kick off plan, which will cost us €1122,
I could move down to Layas Future Protect plan for €990 but then there will be a 2 year waiting period to move back to the 500 Explore Plan,
Glohealth are saying they don't have the 2 year waiting period, I would just have to pay extra and be upgraded straight away to have access to private hospitals,
Can anyone pls give me some advice on this as its mind boggling,
Thanks,


----------



## snowyb (9 Feb 2017)

Moonlight,

Welcome to AAM.  
Glohealth Kick Off plan is a unique plan on the market,  ie there is nothing else like it with any other company.
Essentially it is a public hospital only plan but with the unique feature of allowing a person to switch to Kick Off Upgrade plan price 915pa,  outside 
of renewal date, if they need surgery in a private hospital.  As you said already,  there is no 2 year upgrade waiting time to serve on this plan.
So in effect,  you only upgrade if you need surgery in a private hospital,  making savings in the meantime.
The way it works is that when you get a date for surgery in the private hospital, you notify Glohealth who will arrange to upgrade your plan a few
weeks before you have surgery. 

All other plans would incur a 2 year wait if you upgrade hospital cover before you can use it.
This plan launched in December 2015,  so it is still a new concept.

[broken link removed]

The difference between Glohealth Kick Off Upgrade plan and Laya Flex 500 Explore is that there is less hi-tech hospital cover.
Beacon Hospital is still covered,  no Mater Private or Blackrock Clinic.

Snowyb


----------



## Moon light (9 Feb 2017)

Thanks so much for your reply Snowyb, it is very much appreciated,
For a difference of €392 for the year, would it concern you that the Mater or Blackrock Clinic are not covered with Glohealth,
or would you consider Glohealth to have a good policy in place and good value,
I heard that this new concept of not having to wait the 2 yr waiting period only applies to Glohealth once you remain with them, so if I ever moved away from them to another health insurer then I would have to wait out the 2 yr waiting period again, so I guess once you move to them you may as well remain with them,
Have you heard of this?
Tks again for all your help,


----------



## snowyb (9 Feb 2017)

Laya Flex 500 Explore is the cheapest plan on the market that includes cover for Blackrock Clinic and Mater Private.
So,  if it matters to you to have this level of cover,  there is no cheaper plan available.
Its a personal choice,  you have to consider the potential scenario - if you required surgery what hospital would you prefer to attend based on
location, etc. 

You cannot compare Flex 500 Explore to Kick Off plan as they are two different products.
Flex 500 Explore covers public, private and 3 hi-tech hospitals.
Kick Off plan just covers public hospitals and is regarded as a basic level plan.  It has the added unique feature to switch to a private hospital plan
with no waiting.

All other basic level plans would just cover public hospitals which means that you would join the same public waiting lists for surgery as people
with no health insurance.  The same public lists that were highlighted in the RTE Investigates programme; 'Living on the List'  shown this week.

If I had to switch to a basic level plan,  Kick Off plan would be my first choice as you are keeping the private hospital option open if required.
Yes there would be a 2 year wait if you then want to change to a private hospital plan with another provider, which would be exactly the same
switching from any basic plan to a private hospital plan with another company.

Personally, I like to keep all options open regarding hospital cover - ie public, private and hi-tech hospitals included.
But if keeping costs down is an issue,  well then Kick Off plan is the best option.

Snowyb


----------



## Donegal2016 (27 Feb 2017)

I am on Flex 500 Explore myself and got my renewal notice today.It seems that on all the Flex plans Mater private and Blackrock  are now excluded " except for specialist cardiac procedures and specified orthopaedic procedures"


----------



## snowyb (2 Mar 2017)

Donegal2016,

Alternative nearest options to consider with similar cover as follows;

1.  Control 600 Connect;  price 852pa;  all public, private(including private room) and 3 hi-tech hospitals covered as before,  private excess 600 
per admission, day case excess 175 per visit.

2.  Control 450 Connect; price 971pa;  all public, private(including private room) and 3 hi-tech hospitals covered as before,  private excess 450
per admission,  day case 125 per visit.

[broken link removed]

Regards,  Snowyb


----------



## donegal2006 (4 Mar 2017)

Many thanks.


----------



## polaris (15 Mar 2017)

Is the Control 600 Connect plan still the nearest option to the Flex 500 Explore from Laya? Do any of the other companies offer anything that's better value at this level of cover.

Thanks.


----------



## snowyb (15 Mar 2017)

Yes,  from 1st April 2017  Control 600 Connect or Control 450 Connect are the nearest alternative options to Flex 500 Explore.  These 2 plans also
include full cover for a private room in a private hospital.   Flex 500 Explore is best value upto and including 31 March 2017.

Snowyb


----------



## polaris (22 Mar 2017)

snowyb said:


> Yes,  from 1st April 2017  Control 600 Connect or Control 450 Connect are the nearest alternative options to Flex 500 Explore.  These 2 plans also
> include full cover for a private room in a private hospital.   Flex 500 Explore is best value upto and including 31 March 2017.
> 
> Snowyb



Thanks Snowyb,

Is it known what "certain cardiac and orthopaedic procedures" at the Blackrock Clinic and the Mater Private will still be covered from April 1st?


----------



## snowyb (22 Mar 2017)

polaris,

The following shows the certain orthopaedic procedures still covered from April 1st.
https://www.layahealthcare.ie/orthopaedic/

I don't know the cardiac procedures covered,  they would be available from Laya.

Snowyb


----------

